# Piranha eye regeneration



## fingernibbler (Jul 26, 2004)

I had 2 roomates for the summer and when they left to Toronto they left me there 2 red Belly piranha. since then i have gotten into the hobby I bought a little red baby and a couple more tanks. He told me straight out he use to starve the fish for weeks to see them go nuts. So they are abused fish the smaller one Seems to only have one working eye he is oblivious to any attack from his left side. My question is will is eye regenerate?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it depends, if the eye is only slightly damaged and has a haze over it then it may heal over the span of a week or two. if the pupil is noticably smaller or the eye is popped then it is permanently damaged. make sure to feed them every other day or so, like you said they were abused.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> He told me straight out he use to starve the fish for weeks to see them go nuts


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

as joe advised if there is any more than slight damage it will not heal but usually any damage is bad.
dixon


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> > He told me straight out he use to starve the fish for weeks to see them go nuts


----------



## fingernibbler (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah ive had them now for a couple months and just recently got a little baby. I changed around the tank and noone has bothered the little guy. Yeah I was wondering if his eye wasnt growing back bc i wasnt feeding him the right thing ?
but i dont think it will ever.


----------

